# Port wine kit recommendations



## jgmann67 (Mar 19, 2018)

If I’m going to make one port wine kit, which one should it be and why?


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 20, 2018)

i have only made a few and tasted some others. The Black forest and coffee have strong flavour while some of the others like chocolate raspberry and oranae, not so much. I have a toasted caramel on the go now but have no opinion as yet.

cheers


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 20, 2018)

For a first Port, I was really focused on a traditional flavor profile. WE has the Apre's kit. But, if I'm owing to do just one...


----------



## joeswine (Mar 20, 2018)

I have do all the desert kits Carmel,coffee,black forest the best and most rewarding for me was the coffee port plus tweaks won many a best of show with this one.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 20, 2018)

joeswine said:


> I have do all the desert kits Carmel,coffee,black forest the best and most rewarding for me was the coffee port plus tweaks won many a best of show with this one.



Thanks, Joe. I'll search your recipe and put a plan together for myself.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 20, 2018)

Tonight I'll post the coffee port kit for you and the caramel port.also have the blackberry port. You chose


----------



## geek (Mar 20, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> If I’m going to make one port wine kit, which one should it be and why?



What profile or flavor are you looking for?
I made the Raspberry chocolate, the La Bodega (from Mosti Mondiali), the Vanilla Fig and the toasted caramel.

I really like the Raspberry Chocolate. The La Bodega is maybe one of the most complete dessert wine kits out there and also excellent.


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 20, 2018)

I've enjoyed the caramel and the fig.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 20, 2018)

geek said:


> What profile or flavor are you looking for?
> I made the Raspberry chocolate, the La Bodega (from Mosti Mondiali), the Vanilla Fig and the toasted caramel.
> 
> I really like the Raspberry Chocolate. The La Bodega is maybe one of the most complete dessert wine kits out there and also excellent.



I’m thinking a traditional port flavor profile. But, the coffee port is very interesting to me.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 20, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> I’m thinking a traditional port flavor profile. But, the coffee port is very interesting to me.


I have a coffee port that @heatherd shared with me when we met down at Harford. I haven't had a chance to drink many of my wines, let alone others, so it's been aging in my basement ever since she gave it to me. I'd be willing to share a glass or two, but I get the rest of the bottle (if we finished it I'd be in no condition to drive home, I'm sure). Not sure which kit it is from, maybe she can chime in and enlighten us! According to the label it is of the 2014 vintage.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 20, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> I’m thinking a traditional port flavor profile. But, the coffee port is very interesting to me.


My biggest complaint with the port style is that at the end there is very little, if any of the grape taste left, it has all been covered up by the flavoring that gets added. I have made the caramel, coffee, and black forest ones. I did have a taste of the fog one that someone else made and it seemed to have more of the underlying wine taste.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 20, 2018)

These are desert style ports and arenot a true port . So why would you expect them to have a port or Taunny port finish they are what they are and can be a much better desert port with modifications,


----------



## joeswine (Mar 20, 2018)

From my experience with these kits the base wine is the same it's the fpac that changes and some modifications,that's it.


----------



## Elizajean (Mar 20, 2018)

cmason1957 said:


> My biggest complaint with the port style is that at the end there is very little, if any of the grape taste left, it has all been covered up by the flavoring that gets added. I have made the caramel, coffee, and black forest ones. I did have a taste of the fog one that someone else made and it seemed to have more of the underlying wine taste.


I would like a traditional port kit, not a flavored desert kit. Any recommendations on how to make this, or a kit?


----------



## heatherd (Mar 21, 2018)

ceeaton said:


> I have a coffee port that @heatherd shared with me when we met down at Harford. I haven't had a chance to drink many of my wines, let alone others, so it's been aging in my basement ever since she gave it to me. I'd be willing to share a glass or two, but I get the rest of the bottle (if we finished it I'd be in no condition to drive home, I'm sure). Not sure which kit it is from, maybe she can chime in and enlighten us! According to the label it is of the 2014 vintage.


I have made several of the RJS batches, and the coffee port is the best. This is the beverage that I gift to folks who have never had port, and believe they don't like it. They'll ask about what to do with left-over port and I just chuckle. Then they call me saying they drank the bottle and want more, and they think it's the best thing I ever made, and they want a case of it. It's one of the best things I have made in the last 6 ears. To summarize: just drink it @ceeaton and @jgmann67 (and take an Uber or an overnight bag).

My process:
-Ferment the 3 gallon RJS kit in a primary with lots of 1TBL oak powder and 1TBL espresso powder
-Rack to 3g carboy and add 1 heavy toast oak spiral
-Top up with commercial port
-Add kmeta when fermented to 0.990ish
-When clear add sorbate; this usually takes around 3-6 months
-Rack to a primary and add entire fpack and brandy/whatever fortification you desire to taste
-Bottle in 375ml - I generally get 32-36 bottles

It really does not need to age. This particular port is good at bottling time.

I've heard folks have trouble getting the WE kits to finish, but the RJS is super easy. I have made several coffee, caramel, black forest, raspberry mocha, and have vanilla fig on deck. 

If I were to make a more traditional port-style dessert wine with minimal flavoring, it would be MM La Bodega.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 21, 2018)

Is there guidance out there re: how much brandy to add?


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 21, 2018)

You need to figure out what you want the final alcohol content of the port to be, then use something like pearson's square or even fermcal (I think) to figure out the blending ratio. Here's a quickie link, just search on pearson's square for more options.

http://www.fermentarium.com/homebrewing/quick-lesson-how-to-use-a-pearsons-square/


----------



## pillswoj (Mar 21, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> Is there guidance out there re: how much brandy to add?



When I did my black forest, I used Brandy for topping up the 3 gal Carboy all the way thru the aging process, it seemed the easiest way. Probably ended up using between 500 and 750 ml. Not sure where my final ABV ended up but it turned out excellent.


----------



## Doug’s wines (Mar 21, 2018)

When I fortify, I do a bench test to determine best flavor profile. I test with everclear and brandy as I’ve found sometimes I prefer everclear to brandy.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 21, 2018)

SctActua if done as prescribed topping off isn't necessary however when I made this one the first time the finding was good taste but no body second batch I added 1 lb. Of blackberries to the primary ( cooked down) after 8 mos. Problem solve next year this will take the place of my coffee port in competition.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 21, 2018)

I've made the Black Forest port and its awesome. Have also made and really enjoy the Orange Chocolate. But if you're looking for something more traditional tasting, I think the MM La Bodega is what you want to focus on.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 22, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> I've made the Black Forest port and its awesome.


I think you gave me one of those, and I'd agree, from what I remembered (I believe a lot of chocolate in the nose and the flavor), yum!


----------



## kitten (Apr 1, 2018)

I have made the dark chocolate raspberry. It is a huge hit. I give it out as Christmas gifts. I actually need to make more soon. I will warn you though, just buy two kits and make the full six gallons. It will go quickly.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 1, 2018)

Were did you buy t the m from?


----------



## winojoe (Apr 1, 2018)

I have made the following RJ Spagnols Dessert Kits for our winery: Toasted Caramel, Raspberry Mocha, Black Forest and Vanilla Fig. Although my favorite is the Black Forest, the Vanilla Fig is our number one seller so far. Actually, all of them are very tasty! We package these in 375mL Bordeaux-Style bottles and inform the customers that they should drink it with many friends since the wine is very rich and sweet.

I attached my label designs. Let me know what you think of them.


----------



## vabeachbear (Apr 1, 2018)

Doug’s wines said:


> When I fortify, I do a bench test to determine best flavor profile. I test with everclear and brandy as I’ve found sometimes I prefer everclear to brandy.


Agree, in fact I've found that the brandy never makes it better. I use Grain. It has no flavor profile, and leaves the ports to taste like the flavor they're supposed to be.

Black Forest, Toasted Caramel, Coffee, Vanilla Fig all are very good. Probably in that order for me.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 1, 2018)

How did you like the fig?


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 2, 2018)

Brandy will change the taste of your wine.


----------



## JamesGrape (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice labels


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 6, 2018)

joeswine said:


> How did you like the fig?



I like the fig a lot. I’m not a big port kit fan, but the fig is the only one I have made more than once!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 6, 2018)

I made a double batch of the La Bodega Port years ago. Before I fortified it was hands down the best tasting kit wine I ever made (and I made a lot of them once upon a time). I would make this again in a heartbeat. Only thing I would do different is to step feed it up front to max out the ABV so you need less fortification. Doing a double batch allowed me to age it in one of my 23L Vadai's for 6 months.


----------



## cubluffs (Apr 6, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Only thing I would do different is to step feed it up front to max out the ABV so you need less fortification. Doing a double batch allowed me to age it in one of my 23L Vadai's for 6 months.



Would you please explain the process of step feeding?


----------



## geek (Apr 6, 2018)

cubluffs said:


> Would you please explain the process of step feeding?


Basically you do your sugar additions during the fermentation, the ending ABV will be higher, hence less brandy addition needed to up the ABV at the end.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 6, 2018)

As Varis said you keep adding additions of simple syrup keeping track of the SG (starting and ending) with each addition. The yeast will keep fermenting the sugars until they reach the maximum ABV that they can tolerate before they die off. Since your making a port you don't really care if it ends up not dry as that is what you want in a port style wine. If you take care of the yeast and supply proper amounts of nutrients you should be able to get wine upwards of ~18% (EC1118)



cubluffs said:


> Would you please explain the process of step feeding?


----------



## GaDawg (May 29, 2018)

I do like these kits, but they are sweet! Have any of you guys added part of the F-pack to the primary? How much did you add? How did it turn out?


----------



## joeswine (May 29, 2018)

These are a sweet port not a standard port all the flavor is in the fpac ,not in the base.adding more alchoal can smooth out the sweetness some what.


----------



## Burton Kent (May 30, 2018)

winojoe said:


> I have made the following RJ Spagnols Dessert Kits for our winery: Toasted Caramel, Raspberry Mocha, Black Forest and Vanilla Fig. Although my favorite is the Black Forest, the Vanilla Fig is our number one seller so far. Actually, all of them are very tasty! We package these in 375mL Bordeaux-Style bottles and inform the customers that they should drink it with many friends since the wine is very rich and sweet.
> 
> I attached my label designs. Let me know what you think of them.



People are buying based on the labels. I didn't know Black Forest was Chocolate Cherry. You might want to add that explanation to the labels, I bet it'll start selling like mad.

EVERYONE loves Black Forest. I took it to a Memorial day party and the host passed it around in small plastic shot glasses.


----------



## jdwebb (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a Blackberry/Cherry Mead Port going now that you can read more about here. It's a very intense project not recommended for beginners. It's got good flavor and shows great promise. I put the final touches to it recently by adding the cognac and oak. Time is what I'm waiting on now, lots and lots of time.


----------



## ASR (Jun 6, 2018)

I just started the Apres Chocolate Raspberry Dessert Wine. If the taste is anything like the aroma I may just keep it all for me! It is a 3 gallon kit, i am still deciding between the 750ml bottles or go with the more traditional dessert wine 375 bottles.


----------



## DavesWine (Nov 3, 2022)

Resurrecting an old thread. I've been trying to find a port kit that would be more like a tawny port. Any suggestions?


----------



## heatherd (Nov 3, 2022)

DavesWine said:


> Resurrecting an old thread. I've been trying to find a port kit that would be more like a tawny port. Any suggestions?


You can do that by topping up with tawny port, which I've done in the past.


----------

